# [ONLINE CONSOLE GAMING] Playstation Network, Xbox Live!



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Guys... Time to add all of you console Gamers at the TDF community in One place.

*ID List:*


krishnandu.sarkar - *PSN:* Krishnandu   ;   *XBL:* Krishnandu
Gearbox - *XBL:* ilmshn
Gollum - *PSN:* niku4186   ;  *XBL:* LocatingPanic67
rakesh_ic - *PSN:* blackhawkric
T!M3 *PSN:* DiGiTaL_ESCape
BombayBoy *PSN:* nanoinvestor
flyingcow *PSN:* flyingcowfx
CommanderShawnzer *PSN:* CrdShawnZer
d3p *PSN:* debasis_g15
hearthacker *PSN: * ngarg172
silicon_fusion *PSN: * silicon_fusion
anirbandd *PSN: * anirbandd
noob *XBL:* talktoanil
Harold_finch *PSN: * harold_finch999

Please post your ID's here and I will update the whole list in the first post.
You can also get a gamer card like below from *here*


*mypsn.eu.playstation.com/psn/profile/Krishnandu.png*gamercards.exophase.com/611538.png
*gamercards.exophase.com/448908.png*gamercards.exophase.com/449009.png
*gamercards.exophase.com/452554.png*gamercards.exophase.com/451651.png
*mypsn.eu.playstation.com/psn/profile/CdrShawnZer.png*gamercards.exophase.com/507980.png
*gamercards.exophase.com/611521.png*gamercards.exophase.com/611523.png
*gamercards.exophase.com/611526.png*gamercards.exophase.com/639076.png​


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

I play Xbox live mobile games. 
Am i eligible here?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I play Xbox live mobile games.
> Am i eligible here?



sure! just post you ID, I will add it to the first post.


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

^ ilmshn


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2013)

XBox Live from my Windows Phone 8 

*gamercards.exophase.com/448908.png


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

^ How you got the XBOX colored theme? I can't find it in exophase.
Depends on points?

Mine:
*gamercards.exophase.com/449009.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ How you got the XBOX colored theme? I can't find it in exophase.
> Depends on points?



Select the following as per screenshot

*i.imgur.com/qsZVbUa.png


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

Updated the List.
We will keep adding members as they grow more in number.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2013)

Guys, If you have subscribed to playstation updates. then you have a good news waiting for you in your inbox.

Playstation Plus 30day trial. With this you can buy games at a discount and also free game downloads.
I'm getting Battelfield 3  as a part of instant game collection yay!
Gotta go home and download. 
this will surely end my 30GB limit


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Guys, If you have subscribed to playstation updates. then you have a good news waiting for you in your inbox.
> 
> Playstation Plus 30day trial. With this you can buy games at a discount and also free game downloads.
> I'm getting Battelfield 3  as a part of instant game collection yay!
> ...



I got this PS+ trial a month ago.. currently using it.. still 18 days to go 

BTW, as i have BF3 on pc, i chose to pick up saints row the third and it turned out to be the most foolish game of the series so far during my play through of couple of hrs now (Saints row 2 was much better than this).

Planning to download few indies now

My PSN id is *blackhawkric*


----------



## Gollum (Jul 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I got this PS+ trial a month ago.. currently using it.. still 18 days to go
> 
> BTW, as i have BF3 on pc, i chose to pick up saints row the third and it turned out to be the most foolish game of the series so far during my play through of couple of hrs now (Saints row 2 was much better than this).
> 
> ...



blackhawkric has been added to the team 
*gamercards.exophase.com/451651.png


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Select the following as per screenshot


Thanks, that helped.. 

*gamercards.exophase.com/452554.png


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 15, 2013)

*www.yourgamercards.net/trophy/a/blackhawkric.png


----------



## Gollum (Jul 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> *www.yourgamercards.net/trophy/a/blackhawkric.png



do you want me to change your gamertag?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 15, 2013)

I was trying to find a PS3 only gamercards.. So that I need not bother to put in my steam accounts or the space wasted at the bottom.. 
BTW, i forgot to delete that post.. i was just trying it out


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Got my PS3 

Here's my gamercard :

 *mypsn.eu.playstation.com/psn/profile/Krishnandu.png


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Got my PS3
> 
> Here's my gamercard :
> 
> *mypsn.eu.playstation.com/psn/profile/Krishnandu.png



lol 1 trophy.
I like this gamer card. I think we all should streamline our cards
What say krish?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't understand by what you mean by streamlining gamer cards.

@Gollum BTW please check Console Thread.

How does one gets a trophy? I just started playing UC2 from yesterday


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I didn't understand by what you mean by streamlining gamer cards.
> 
> @Gollum BTW please check Console Thread.
> 
> How does one gets a trophy? I just started playing UC2 from yesterday



you earn them while playing games
Each game has certain set of trophies that you can earn while playing the game.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice. Thanks 

BTW what do you mean by streamlining gamercards?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 18, 2013)

bro you should have started with UC1. My sincere advice is to start the series from the begining


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't have UC1 and can't invest in more games for now. I'm really out of cash now..!! Got 7 games already with PS3 this month. So will try getting that next month or so. 

BTW please take this discussion to Gaming Console thread (Where we were discussing previously) and let this thread be dedicated for PSN / Live gamer tag sharing


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't have UC1 and can't invest in more games for now. I'm really out of cash now..!! Got 7 games already with PS3 this month. So will try getting that next month or so.
> 
> BTW please take this discussion to Gaming Console thread (Where we were discussing previously) and let this thread be dedicated for PSN / Live gamer tag sharing



why don't you sticky it. Will be easy to find that way.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> why don't you sticky it. Will be easy to find that way.



You mean this thread?

Yeah I will, but let us get some gamers first. 

Only few of us posted here. After we get some gamers who would like to join, I will clean it up and modify your first post and stick it 

BTW in the mean time can you please look at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/175390-gaming-console-5.html? Have few questions


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You mean this thread?
> 
> Yeah I will, but let us get some gamers first.
> 
> ...



sure. I'm at work right now. that's why it takes me time to reply.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Sure me too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

Isn't we have much of PS3 and XBox owners here in TDF? This thread is kinda dead. I thought of sticking it, if we get good response.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

My PSN ID- flyingcowfx
Just created it, so no games
forgot old one


----------



## Gollum (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like your username is invalid. I can't find it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Looks like your username is invalid. I can't find it.



Mine?


----------



## BombayBoy (Sep 18, 2013)

My PSN id - nanoinvestor


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 18, 2013)

<a href="*us.playstation.com/publictrophy/"><img src="*fp.profiles.us.playstation.com/playstation/psn/pid/flyingcowfx.png" width="230" height="155" border="0" /></a><br/><a href="*www.us.playstation.com/psn/signup">Get your Portable ID!</a>



Gollum said:


> Looks like your username is invalid. I can't find it.



Thanks for telling me, I didnt verify the email, ow i guess it should work...

How do i post my portable ID here? I paste it but its showing the html code...


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 19, 2013)

PSN ID- DiGiTaL_ESCape and |Synchronize|(this one is new)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

*mypsn.eu.playstation.com/psn/profile/CdrShawnZer.png


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 24, 2013)

*secure.eu.playstation.com/proxy/image/?imageUrlToken=gzNkcdB9mF&locationType=file


----------



## Gollum (Sep 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> *secure.eu.playstation.com/proxy/image/?imageUrlToken=rWOaCfN2tm&locationType=file



The image is not loading up


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 25, 2013)

Now? is it visible? i i didnt even update it on the PSN site IDK why it wwas gone..


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Now? is it visible? i i didnt even update it on the PSN site IDK why it wwas gone..



ou can try clicking on CommanderShawnzer's gamer tag and see.
Anyway Add us on your friend list  and remember to mention that you are from TDF.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 25, 2013)

Gollum said:


> ou can try clicking on CommanderShawnzer's gamer tag and see.
> Anyway Add us on your friend list  and remember to mention that you are from TDF.



I..i, I did click on his image to create a portable ID, twice..I could even see the image on TDF, twice....but IDK whats hapenning..
ok ill add you guys


----------



## d3p (Sep 30, 2013)

My psn id : debasis_g15


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is you gamer Tag-updates automatically
*gamercards.exophase.com/506563.png


----------



## hearthacker (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm up for a session of GTA V Online  .. anyone up for it today evening?

*gamercards.exophase.com/507980.png


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2013)

hearthacker said:


> I'm up for a session of GTA V Online  .. anyone up for it today evening?
> 
> *gamercards.exophase.com/507980.png



would have loved to, but I dont have the game yet.
I can play tekken on the weekend.
Lets keep eachother posted here.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 3, 2013)

hearthacker said:


> I'm up for a session of GTA V Online  .. anyone up for it today evening?
> 
> *gamercards.exophase.com/507980.png



I think I am late to respond.. but I am interested if u are up for it today evening


----------



## hearthacker (Oct 4, 2013)

Are u in the TDF crew?



rakesh_ic said:


> I think I am late to respond.. but I am interested if u are up for it today evening


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2013)

What is the TDF Crew?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> What is the TDF Crew?



Rockstar Games Social Club - TDF Crew


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2013)

how much does this game cost again?
I think I will buy it today and join you guys.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2013)

Checkout IVG, you can get it for 2.5k  Or else new one from 2.6k - 2.7k Online with coupon or 2.8k - 2999/- in stores.


----------



## hearthacker (Oct 4, 2013)

WHy does our crew page show Max Payne?.. Also, on my homepage on social club, i can only search for Max Payne crews...anyone know how to search for GTA crews?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Checkout IVG, you can get it for 2.5k  Or else new one from 2.6k - 2.7k Online with coupon or 2.8k - 2999/- in stores.



I can get it on PSN for 2.7k but I can't finish 17GB download in half a day lol
I'm planning to go to a shop who might give me a little discount


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I can get it on PSN for 2.7k but I can't finish 17GB download in half a day lol
> I'm planning to go to a shop who might give me a little discount



Yeah I got it for same price from PSN. That's why I suggested all the prices you can get it for.

If you can wait for few days, get it from IVG for 2.5k, else on store 2.7k - 2.9k



hearthacker said:


> WHy does our crew page show Max Payne?.. Also, on my homepage on social club, i can only search for Max Payne crews...anyone know how to search for GTA crews?



IDK..!! I'd add you as a manager, and you can change that if you want 

What's your ID on Rockstar Social Club?


----------



## d3p (Oct 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I can get it on PSN for 2.7k but I can't finish 17GB download in half a day lol
> I'm planning to go to a shop who might give me a little discount



Grab it from Landmark, Forum or Planet M, Brigade Road.

But even then, you need to download close to 400mb as an update.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah I got it for same price from PSN. That's why I suggested all the prices you can get it for.
> 
> If you can wait for few days, get it from IVG for 2.5k, else on store 2.7k - 2.9k
> 
> ...


naw man I have to download some movies this month and not to mention F1


d3p said:


> Grab it from Landmark, Forum or Planet M, Brigade Road.
> 
> But even then, you need to download close to 400mb as an update.



I got it from Glasgow, that guy gives me 100 rupee discount.
Do I have to buy online pass or is it already enabled?
*imageshack.us/a/img163/9309/si6q.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img689/8301/8at1.jpg

lol there is a big map of los santos 
*imageshack.us/a/img708/2084/4reh.jpg


----------



## d3p (Oct 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> naw man I have to download some movies this month and not to mention F1
> 
> 
> I got it from Glasgow, that guy gives me 100 rupee discount.
> ...



Congos.

Yes, it features the online play.

I will add you over PSN after you download the recent updates for the same.

The Poster cum map provided with GTA4 was much better than GTA5. Anyway, let me know, how was your experience with flight control ?

I could've shared the GTA5 Landmark voucher, which would have got you the game for 2400. But u bought from Glasgow Comp.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

Peasants enjoying GTAV


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

d3p said:


> Congos.
> 
> Yes, it features the online play.
> 
> ...



should have sent me a PM
I'm currently enjoying the strip club
add me niku4186
initial controls were okay
time to fap 

is anyone playing tonight?

GTA today from 8pm. I'll be waiting


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> is anyone playing tonight?
> 
> GTA today from 8pm. I'll be waiting



Sure..!!


----------



## hearthacker (Oct 5, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah I got it for same price from PSN. That's why I suggested all the prices you can get it for.
> 
> If you can wait for few days, get it from IVG for 2.5k, else on store 2.7k - 2.9k
> 
> ...



Oh great! I will see u on the streets of Los Santos!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2013)

i cant seem to go online. getting timeouts


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

hearthacker said:


> Oh great! I will see u on the streets of Los Santos!





Gollum said:


> i cant seem to go online. getting timeouts



Going online guys..!! If possible, please join


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2013)

gta seervers are down. cant go online. will try tomorrow.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2013)

Okz


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2013)

gta online still down 
for latest updates follow the below link.
[Updated 10:00 PM ET 10/5/13] GTA Online Launch Status -- Latest Updates &ndash; Rockstar Support


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2013)

We playing online today! GTA V PSN


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> We playing online today! GTA V PSN



You guys online now? Can join in then


----------



## BombayBoy (Nov 9, 2013)

My new PSN id - BoyBombay


----------



## noob (Nov 15, 2013)

*gamercards.exophase.com/532692.png


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys accept my request.....Gamer tag : talktoanil


----------



## Gollum (Mar 7, 2014)

Added anirbandd, silicon_fusion and noob to the list
also updated Mine gamercard to reflect my ps4 games
*gamercards.exophase.com/611538.png


----------



## Harold_finch (May 11, 2014)

Aiyo,
Add me up! PSN People..
PSN ID : harold_finch999
Most games played (online) : Black ops 2 (zombies) , The Last of Us, Gta V, Assasins Creed 4 and a few more.
will wait for your friend request  No newbie.. Decent Skills haha 
<a href="*gamercards.exophase.com/psn/user/Harold_finch999/"><img src="*gamercards.exophase.com/639054.png"></a>


----------



## Gollum (May 11, 2014)

Added. Welcome to TDF


----------



## Superayush (May 11, 2014)

Add me...ayush98765 PSN

Games I play at the moment 
Bf3
Bf3
Bf3
Maybe later other games too 

My battlelog
View attachment 14356
P.S. It might not be that good as was not very consistent in gaming cause of studies but might change soon


----------

